# Topics > Arts > Music >  Compressorhead Robot Band, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - robocross.de

youtube.com/TheRobocross1

twitter.com/compressorhead

Compressorhead on Wikipedia

"Building Robot Lead Vocalist and producing first Album" on Kickstarter

Team:

Frank Barnes

Markus Kolb

Stock Plum

----------


## Airicist

Compressorhead Ace of Spades 

Published on Jan 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The Compressorhead Robot Band
November 14, 2013




> GE brought its Compressorhead Robot Band to New York City for a free concert this past week

----------


## Airicist

Compressorhead Stay Tuned

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> Compressorhead prepare to rock another world tour .Stay tuned and standby for the planned future release of Compressorhead's first own Album.The new singer and guitarist are currently being assembled..

----------


## Airicist

Battle of the Robot Music Bands: Z Machines vs Compressorhead

Published on Feb 14, 2014




> In 2013, the Japanese robot band Z-Machines and the German Compressorhead robot band began performing in front of live audiences. This video shows clips of Compressorhead and Z-Machines playing music.

----------


## Airicist

Robot-metal band Compressorhead - FULL! concert in Moscow in 18.05.2014!

Published on May 22, 2014




> 0:01 - Fight for your Rights 
> 3:30 - I wanna be your dog
> 6:57 - smells like a teen spirit
> 11:38 - T.N.T.
> 15:20 - Iron Man
> 20:56 - barracuda
> 25:23 - I wanna be sedated
> 28:08 - Paradise city
> 34:37 - Blitzkrieg Bop (Hey Ho! Let's Go!)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Stickboy junior

Published on Sep 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Battle of the GIANTS Robots VS Human

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> John Wright and his new friends having a band practise somewhere deep underground in the Compressorhead HQ Berlin... All music is being performed live, vocals running off playback.

----------


## Airicist

Compressorhead-Ace of Spades-Now with 350kg singer

Published on Aug 31, 2017




> Hey Meat bags ! Here you go, just what you've all been waiting for... Album release date 24.11.17
> 
> Meet "Mega-Wattson"the new singer  and "Hellga Tarr" the new guitarist and backing vocalist.

----------


## Airicist

We are Compressorhead !

Published on Sep 2, 2017




> Hey Meatbags. The worlds most rocking band Compressorhead is finally complete!

----------


## Airicist

8 ball with robot Mega-Wattson

Published on Oct 18, 2017




> Meanwhile inside Mega-Wattsons flightcase...

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 24, 2017

----------

